

Concatenative Editing - esparantogod
http://phfilip.com/concatenative-editing.html

======
daveloyall
> [...] _" 2 l k. 2" pushes the number 2 onto the stack, signifying to run a
> function twice. l pushes a line reference onto the stack, indicating that_
> [...]

> [...] _" 22 L" will go to line 22_ [...]

This is what you get for posting about your functions before implementing
them. :)

~~~
Pwnguinz
What's the problem? One is lowercase and the other clearly upper case.

Much like in vim: "f" searches _forward_ while "F" searches _backwards_.
Perfectly valid. I see no implementation hurdles here.

~~~
daveloyall
My complaint is that a number on the stack before a command can mean two
different things in different contexts. Apparently it is the responsibility of
each command to consume numbers off the stack and choose what to do with them.

...Which doesn't sound as bad to me today as it did yesterday. I dunno.

